

Wristwatch measures your perception of time; also tells time - bcl
http://hackaday.com/2012/05/08/wristwatch-measures-your-perception-of-time-also-tells-time/

======
mickael
Who is still using wrist watch ? I have time in front of me on my computer,
phone, etc

